# Did you survive this....?



## Furryanimal (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes I did and probably more than listed here. We chewed hot tar from the streets in the summer. I remember going to Woolworth and my mom buying me a tube of some type of gook that you squeezed on the end of a small straw that was provided , when you blew through the straw it would inflate the gook into a ball that was much stronger than a balloon. The problem was that the gook made us light headed and dizzy which was a pleasurable experience. I can only imagine what that stuff was.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope....I didn't survive it..I'm posting from the afterlife!!!!layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2019)

Yup!

I'm glad that I grew up in the days before helmets, playdates and being shipped off to daycare.

I think it was Gary O' that referred to it as being a _free range_ kid.


----------



## gennie (Jan 10, 2019)

I did.  I even have children who survived all those.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2019)

I did and I'm really surprised that I did !


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2019)

Yep, did that, survived that.

Injuries, burns, cuts, landing on our heads......things that would make today's parents run screaming with their children to the emergency room were treated with not much more than a raised eyebrow by parents of yesteryear.  "Oh, don't be such a big baby....you're not bleeding THAT much!"  "Well, use your OTHER hand, then!"  "Oh, I bet your head will stop hurting just as soon as the schoolbus goes by!"

My dad pretty much was our GP.  As a medic in the Navy during WWII (he once removed a sailor's appendix on a pitching ship in the middle of a typhoon following instructions shouted to him over the radio by a doctor on another ship).  As a chemist in the animal labs at a large pharmaceutical firm, he administered tetanus shots and anything else we needed.  Got a bad cut?  He'd get out his suture kit and you were good as new.  Need a penicillin shot? There was usually a vial of it in the refrigerator and a box of hypodermics on the shelf.  

We were free-range kids.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 11, 2019)

All the above while growing up  in a house full of asbestos insulation. My father was a civil engineer who frequently used it in construction he was supervising, thought it was wonderful insulation . None of us developed any lung problems. 
Rode our bikes out to the dairy farm in nearby country side & swam and waded in the same stream as the cows.
cold hose water tasted so good, just let it run a bit to get the ants & spiders out.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 11, 2019)

What about running around bare feet as we did and quite often kicking our toes on stones and making them bleed 
and just running water from the tap on the bleeding sore toes ..no running to the hospital or even as much as a band aid.

We only had a bath once a week using water that had been boiled in the same old copper that was used for boiling the sheets that were made from old flour sacks and the same copper was used for dipping chooks ( chickens) for plucking them 
Yep I survived so far for 73 years.
And yes I know there’s the threat of pedofiles out there but they have always been there ,we walked to school alone 2 miles each way in boiling hot sun in summer,and strong winds in winter


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes,to all items in list still alive&kickin Sue


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 11, 2019)

Yep, I survived all of those, and more.   And without a "participation trophy" or a "helicopter parent."   Gasp.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 11, 2019)

I also survived nuns,,,,
                      Saturday morning western shoot-em-ups....
                      science fair volcanoes........
                      actually walking to school....
                      200 degree playground slides......
                      bicycle chain burns....


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

I survived all that, too, and as Fuzzy says above, even walking to school ALONE and crossing streets and everything!  And falling out of trees and crack-the-whip and God only knows what all else.

I was a free range kid, too.  I had a wonderful time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 61172


All the above and more! WAY more!


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

Great Thread!
I like it when some of these old threads find their way back to the surface, especially since I had not ambled through these swinging doors when they were originally posted. It is kind of like finding a great old song that you never heard before.
It brought some great memories of my rough and tumble youth.


----------



## jerry old (May 1, 2020)

Apartment house 1947:

Me and Robert was playing in the back of someone's pickup
parked on a cement driveway.
Robert who was daring said, "I'm a deep sea driver."  He dived off the back of the pickup head first onto the driveway.
You could see the crack of his head and the blood coming out.  I was scared

Robert's  mother came out, saw her son, started screaming.
Adults gather around:
"What happened?"
"Me and Robert was in the back of the pickup, he played
deep sea diver."
The adults did not believe me-they did not believe Robert
was that stupid-he was.
My father arrived, started jerking me by the arm-trying to
get the truth.
I started crying, I did not know why they did not believe me.

During this time, Robert lay on the driveway bleeding.
His mother was hysterical.
I eased up to Robert, looked like the crack in his head was
getting bigger.
Someone put Robert in a car...taking him  to hospital.

The adults continued to mill about; my father was jerking
on my arm, trying to get the truth out of me. (???)
This event went on forever, it was a big thing back then.

I was put to bed (it was around 4 P.M.) for punishment.
I had done something wrong according to the adult.
A very anxious time for me, the adults had spoke of Robert
dying.
He came close to dying, remained in hospital for a long time.

I was viewed with suspicion for some time,


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

Christmas afternoon, maybe 1955 or 1966.  The boy next door got a Daisy Red Ryder BB Rifle and was showing it off.  I sooo wanted to shoot it but noooooo, he wouldn't let me.

He was waving it at me, finger on the trigger. I grabbed the barrel and jerked it toward me.  I think you can figure out what happened next.  BB imbedded in my forehead about a 1/2 inch over my eyebrow (I still have the "dimple" to this day).  I ran home screaming, a thin stream of blood running down my face.  

My mother: "I KNEW this was going to happen!"  My father: "For the love of Pete, can't you stay out of trouble at least on Christmas Day?"  He calmly sponged me down, sterilized a needle, popped the BB out and slapped a Bandaid on my head.  

No trip to the emergency room, no threatening to sue the neighbors for letting their son have a "dangerous" weapon. All was over a half hour after it happened.   Poor Bobby got the worst of the deal; his mom took the rifle away and wouldn't let him play with it for a month.  He was mad at me for six months.  I never got to shoot the rifle, either. Bummer. 

Bubble kids, we weren't.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 61172


Babies cribs (back in the day) were all finished with lead-base paint. I remember the railings on my baby siblings cribs had all sorts of chew marks. Crib railings made for a great place for a baby to bite down on when they were teething.

No seat belts, riding in the backs of pickup trucks, being doubled on someone's motorbike with no helmet. All the above for me!

Dipping a baby's soother into a jar of honey to help soothe the child.

The dangerous and now obsolete/banned baby walkers with casters on the bottoms of the legs. Even back in the day when I was a babysitter I thought they were dangerous, yet there wasn't a household around where one wasn't in use.

Scorching hot stainless metal park slides, where you could scald the backs of your legs on a hot day! And yes, I did, a few times!

Diaper pins. How many babies suffered pin-pricks when getting their diapers changed. No Pampers in those days...

Hot, greenhouse, diaper rash inducing rubber pants. Kids didn't wear diapers until they were in kindergarten, unlike today.

Having your mouth washed-out with a bar of soap for swearing. Neither myself or my baby siblings suffered such punishment, but I do remember a few neighbourhood kids did!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> What about running around bare feet as we did and quite often kicking our toes on stones and making them bleed
> and just running water from the tap on the bleeding sore toes ..no running to the hospital or even as much as a band aid.
> 
> We only had a bath once a week using water that had been boiled in the same old copper that was used for boiling the sheets that were made from old flour sacks and the same copper was used for dipping chooks ( chickens) for plucking them
> ...


Uphill both ways as I recall


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> Christmas afternoon, maybe 1955 or 1966.  The boy next door got a Daisy Red Ryder BB Rifle and was showing it off.  I sooo wanted to shoot it but noooooo, he wouldn't let me.
> 
> He was waving it at me, finger on the trigger. I grabbed the barrel and jerked it toward me.  I think you can figure out what happened next.  BB imbedded in my forehead about a 1/2 inch over my eyebrow (I still have the "dimple" to this day).  I ran home screaming, a thin stream of blood running down my face.
> 
> ...


When my husband had an MRI a few years back, the docs found the pellet, from a BB gun, embedded in the bone of his forehead.  Gosh, he said, forgot about that..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Uphill both ways as I recall


Oh, you went to the same school as me!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Scorching hot stainless metal park slides, where you could scald the backs of your legs on a hot day! And yes, I did, a few times!


Don't forget monkey bars
...on concrete


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Don't forget monkey bars
> ...on concrete


Yes indeed, all was fabricated out of steel! LOL!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> When my husband had an MRI a few years back, the docs found the pellet, from a BB gun, embedded in the bone of his forehead. Gosh, he said, forgot about that.


A few years back, I was on a ladder, finishing a roof
My wife was holding the ladder.....'helping' by poking me in the hind end every few minutes
She said 'hey, what's this?'
It was a little nodule in my calf
She sez 'it rolls around under the skin'

I got off the ladder
Opened it up with an xacto knife
A little BB plopped out
....from BB gun wars of the'50s


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2020)

We took in a foster kid when I was around 10 yrs old

Brady

I didn't much care for him

a little story;

One of the things us neighborhood kids loved to do was play king of the trees.
Douglas fir trees are plentiful in NW Oregon, and huge. They can reach 300 ft in height, and these were not the exception.
Three or four of us would pick our tree and race each other to the top. Whoever would first get to the point of being able to bend the top over and touch the tip was king. The best part, however, was not being king, but just camping there in the limbs, letting the wind blow us back and forth.
Folks woulda crapped their pants if they’d known what we were doin’.
Well, little Brady (my personal Timmy) wanted to climb.
I became a bit evil right there, and cautioned him that climbing those trees were not the same as yer everyday apple tree…but in the tone of lure and enticement.
The little guy was doin’ quite well, as doug fir limbs are rather close together…hell you could almost walk up them. Then he musta made a misstep. I heard some yelling, and some thumping sounds. Then I caught sight of him flopping from one bough to the next.
Kathumping all the way to the bottom.
Seemed like he took forever.

Thing is, there’s about 20 feet of no limbs at the bottom, and he was in no way gonna grab wunna those boards we used to start our climbs. So he landed in a little Timmy heap, on his shoulder, in the bed of fir needles.

For another evil moment I sat at my treetop, kinda hoping he’d not move, at all, ever.

But the little [censored] just got a dislocated shoulder and some bruises….and a new guardian.

Things sometimes just have a way of workin’ themselves out.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 5, 2020)

Well, I am 82 years old, and still mobile. I survived a gunshot wound, a chemical explosion, two instances of airframe icing,
and VFR flight into instrument conditions.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 5, 2020)

Gary O always has a good story.
It is a wonder most us aren't dead.  
You say, 'There are no guardian angles.'  
Think again


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 5, 2020)

And for breakfast we had..........
Sugar Pops, Sugar Crisp, Super Sugar Crisp, Sugar Jets, Sugar Frosted Flakes, Sugar Smacks, Sugar Coated Corn Flakes


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh, you bet I did.
When my sister and I misbehaved, we got the jug chord behind the knees.
At school, it was the cane, which trust me was very painful but still better than having our parents called.
This one time which was worth the 10 lashes with the cane, we were at swimming practice, at any rate, my best friend Faye decided it would be a great idea to push me into sister Mary Francis who landed in the pool full habit on mind you. I can remember it like it happened yesterday, she went straight down the habit floated up and when she finally got to the steps lol she looked like a very wet bugs bunny.
It was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Tish said:


> Oh, you bet I did.
> When my sister and I misbehaved, we got the jug chord behind the knees.
> At school, it was the cane, which trust me was very painful but still better than having our parents called.
> This one time which was worth the 10 lashes with the cane, we were at swimming practice, at any rate, my best friend Faye decided it would be a great idea to push me into sister Mary Francis who landed in the pool full habit on mind you. I can remember it like it happened yesterday, she went straight down the habit floated up and when she finally got to the steps lol she looked like a very wet bugs bunny.
> It was absolutely hilarious.


Love the story, Tish!

I learned at an early age that some things were actually worth getting in trouble for! LOL!


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2020)

And .......It was VERY  unusual to see an overweight / obese child when most of us were young
Why ?? because we ate home cooked meals everyday .......and we walked and played on “dangerous play ground equipment”  rode bikes  skipped / ran / climbed /

OMG last time I was in the town where I was born some of the same “dangerous equipment was still in the park where we’d hung out while the parents were in the pub till all hours.

Mind you it had orange flags wrapped around it ..so some little Johnny prob got scared looking at it so they’ve banned it ???
It was / is one of those crown shaped / spinning thing that made you really dizzy .we’d jump off it while it was in full spin if we were dizzy ...oh and to think of it now .....how horrifying we could have skinned our knees or worse doing that ......What were we thinking


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2020)

Like this


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> And .......It was VERY  unusual to see an overweight / obese child when most of us were young
> Why ?? because we ate home cooked meals everyday .......and we walked and played on “dangerous play ground equipment”  rode bikes  skipped / ran / climbed /
> 
> OMG last time I was in the town where I was born some of the same “dangerous equipment was still in the park where we’d hang out while the parents were in the pub till all hours.
> ...


The playground equipement back in the day, while semi-dangerous, because it was all steel, sure was fun.

The last picture, the spinning comet (or whatever it was called), was the best. The one we enjoyed at the park we used to go to was all steel tubing, and had a Saturn steel rind around it, and it was much higher off the ground. You could climb inside to be spun around, or for those who were brave, hang onto the outside ring of the globe and allow centrifugal force to work it's magic with you.

I seen many-a kid get hurt when the force became too much and they flew off.

But so right you are, Kadee, lots and lots of exercise, homemade meals, everything was manual play (no computers and such, unlike today).


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love the story, Tish!
> 
> I learned at an early age that some things were actually worth getting in trouble for! LOL!



Oh trust me I did too LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Tish said:


> Oh trust me I did too LOL


ROFLMAO!

Not hard to tell we grew up in and around the same generation!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 5, 2020)

I even survived asbestos wrapped pipes in the grammar school basement where the bathrooms were...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I even survived asbestos wrapped pipes in the grammar school basement where the bathrooms were...


The things we didn't know.

I remember my dad ripping and tearing up old flooring in our house (first childhood home) and it was all asbestos.


----------



## win231 (Nov 5, 2020)

For those who haven't read my previous post:  (I survived a few things)

My parents liked to take trips to Las Vegas. Mostly my mom liked the Roulette tables. My dad just wanted her happy.
My mom liked Joshua Trees & we always stopped in the desert so she could take photos next to them. When I was around 5 years old, we drove a mile or so into the desert & my dad started taking photos. I had a habit of wandering & petting every animal I found outside.  I found a large snake next to a bush & picked it up. Later, I learned it was a Mojave Green Rattlesnake - one of the deadliest.  I remember thinking "He comes with his own built-in toy - how cute his tail was - with those rattles on it." I was handling him for at least 5 minutes when I heard my dad yell, _"Hey...put that down...he can kill ya!"_ I said, "But he likes me." My dad didn't want to come near me while I was holding him. I gently put him down. To this day, I don't know why he didn't bite me or even rattle.  We were hours from any hospital, so if he bit me, I doubt I would have survived.
When I was 7, my dad had some kind of door-to-door sales job. He'd take me with him & I'd wait in the car while he knocked on doors. Again, he wasn't smart to leave me alone in that De Soto when he knew I liked to play with every button & switch in the car. Well, he parked on a steep hill & said, "Don't touch anything," then he started canvassing the block. Of course, when he was out of sight, the first thing I did was press the starter button. I loved the way it made the whole car shake. Well, everything was OK until I played with that pull-out parking brake lever, then the car started rolling down the hill, going faster & faster. I jumped into the back seat. The car went over a curb & hit a tree (luckily). It could have hit a pedestrian. He never yelled at me for that; maybe he realized how stupid HE was.

My mom was a terrible driver. I must have been around 5 at the time. She was driving with me in the passenger seat, eating a candy bar. For some reason, she hit the curb & the car flipped onto it's roof. I ended up curled in a ball on the floor. I must have been crying. When the ambulance arrived, the driver asked me if I was hurt. I said, "No." He said, "Then why are you crying?" I said, "I can't find my candy bar."

A year later, I was speeding down a steep hill on my bicycle when a gardener pulled out in front of me. I slammed into the back of his pickup truck & flew over the entire truck, landing in the street. The only injury was to my right knee; it swelled up huge. I didn't want to tell my mom & dad, so I just ran home & hid, but my knee swelled up so big it was noticeable & my mom found out & took me to the ER. The doctor said, "Nothing broken; just put some ice on it.

_(Don't read this one if you're squeamish). _When I was 10, my brother & I were playing handball against the side of the house. I was barefoot. As I ran up to hit the ball, I heard a scraping sound. I looked down at my foot & saw that a nail went through the side of my big toe & out the other side. I started to pull it out but it was so rusted, it broke off. When I pulled on the other side, it also broke off, leaving a piece stuck inside the toe. Well, I went into the garage & found a brand new nail & used it to push out the broken piece. I poured peroxide into the hole & put a Band-Aid over each hole. It healed perfectly. "Tetanus?" What's that?

No more serious incidents....until I was 16. I'm swimming at the beach, maybe 50 yards from shore when I felt a tug on my foot - like someone grabbed it as a joke. I reached down & felt something thrashing. I didn't know what it was until it swam away & I saw the fin sticking out of the water - a small shark, (luckily) maybe 3-4 feet. The water was cold & I didn't feel any pain, so I thought it was minor, but when I got to shore, people started gasping & pointing at my foot. There was an open triangle-shaped flap & every time I took a step, it gushed; that's what was freaking people out. I wrapped it in a towel & drove home with my other foot. When I got home, I couldn't find bandages that were big enough, so I stuck the flap back on & covered it with masking tape. It healed fine - maybe the salt water prevented infection.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> For those who haven't read my previous post:  (I survived a few things)
> 
> My parents liked to take trips to Las Vegas. Mostly my mom liked the Roulette tables. My dad just wanted her happy.
> My mom liked Joshua Trees & we always stopped in the desert so she could take photos next to them. When I was around 5 years old, we drove a mile or so into the desert & my dad started taking photos. I had a habit of wandering & petting every animal I found outside.  I found a large snake next to a bush & picked it up. Later, I learned it was a Mojave Green Rattlesnake - one of the deadliest.  I remember thinking "He comes with his own built-in toy - how cute his tail was - with those rattles on it." I was handling him for at least 5 minutes when I heard my dad yell, _"Hey...put that down...he can kill ya!"_ I said, "But he likes me." My dad didn't want to come near me while I was holding him. I gently put him down. To this day, I don't know why he didn't bite me or even rattle.  We were hours from any hospital, so if he bit me, I doubt I would have survived.
> ...


You were the Marco Polo, Sir Edmund Hillary, and Christopher Columbus of kids back in the day! 

A lovely and fun story.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> And for breakfast we had..........
> Sugar Pops, Sugar Crisp, Super Sugar Crisp, Sugar Jets, Sugar Frosted Flakes, Sugar Smacks, Sugar Coated Corn Flakes


My husband still eats this stuff for breakfast and late night snack.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My husband still eats this stuff for breakfast and late night snack.


Turning back the hands of time (in and around the mid 70's), we were staying with a great aunt in Vancouver, and I don't know if she bought cereal especially for us kids, or whether she ate it herself, but our first morning at the table, there was a variety of kid-loving breakfast cereals on display like we had never seen. LOL!

Dear auntie had us taken care of.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 6, 2020)

I survived all of those things, too.  Kids back then tended to sport multiple scabs on their bodies from wounds healing at various rates.  They had bragging value, and were referred to as our "battle scars."  We never once had to worry about being shot dead in school, however, by itinerant gun nuts, since we always felt safe in public and in our neighborhoods.  We had fire drills and air raid drills, but _never _"active shooter" drills...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 6, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I survived all of those things, too.  Kids back then tended to sport multiple scabs on their bodies from wounds healing at various rates.  They had bragging value, and were referred to as our "battle scars."  We never once had to worry about being shot dead in school, however, by itinerant gun nuts, since we always felt safe in public and in our neighborhoods.  We had fire drills and air raid drills, but _never _"active shooter" drills...


We did worry about “THE BOMB” falling and girls in dresses hated crawling under the desks for obvious reasons


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I survived all of those things, too.  Kids back then tended to sport multiple scabs on their bodies from wounds healing at various rates.  They had bragging value, and were referred to as our "battle scars."  We never once had to worry about being shot dead in school, however, by itinerant gun nuts, since we always felt safe in public and in our neighborhoods.  We had fire drills and air raid drills, but _never _"active shooter" drills...


I remember fire drills in elementary school. Sure brings back warm memories, the whole elementary school thing.

I don't miss school pre se, just the memories of being younger during that time where everything always seemed new, fresh, alive. I enjoyed freedom, no stress, and life seemed to stand still.

I can still remember it like yesterday, sitting in class and staring at the clock on the wall (every class room had a large wall clock). I seem to remember the end of the school day was at 3:15. Why not at 3:00 (I used to always think). I guess the extra 15 minutes each day made us all smarter.

I can still smell the fresh fall air walking to school, I still remember the vibrant colours of the freshly fallen leaves and the rustling sound they produced when walking over and through them, and I remember how excited I'd be when walking to school for the first time wearing something new.

How I wish I could revisit those long-lost days again, even for just a few minutes.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 6, 2020)

Well, I was never spanked so I didn't have to survive that.  

Both my parents smoked, though my dad quit in my teens, so the house was always filled with a haze of smoke.  No one back in those days ever even thought of taking their smoking outside the way things are now!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> For those who haven't read my previous post:  (I survived a few things)
> 
> My parents liked to take trips to Las Vegas. Mostly my mom liked the Roulette tables. My dad just wanted her happy.
> My mom liked Joshua Trees & we always stopped in the desert so she could take photos next to them. When I was around 5 years old, we drove a mile or so into the desert & my dad started taking photos. I had a habit of wandering & petting every animal I found outside.  I found a large snake next to a bush & picked it up. Later, I learned it was a Mojave Green Rattlesnake - one of the deadliest.  I remember thinking "He comes with his own built-in toy - how cute his tail was - with those rattles on it." I was handling him for at least 5 minutes when I heard my dad yell, _"Hey...put that down...he can kill ya!"_ I said, "But he likes me." My dad didn't want to come near me while I was holding him. I gently put him down. To this day, I don't know why he didn't bite me or even rattle.  We were hours from any hospital, so if he bit me, I doubt I would have survived.
> ...


Wow, You are certainly one durable and lucky guy.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

I survived a lot of things that weren't smart, healthy, happy, or good practices.  I wouldn't recommend them to future generations.  That includes most things on the OP's list.  

When we know better we do better. Or at least we should.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I survived a lot of things that weren't smart, healthy, happy, or good practices.  I recommend them to future generations.  That includes most things on the OP's list.
> 
> *When we know better we do better. Or at least we should*.


Yeah, but... where is the fun in that? LOL!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

I corrected my post above.  I meant to say I WOULDN'T recommend them to future generations.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok here's a weird one.  I remember on hot days that we (unsupervised) kids would get into a car that was sitting in the sun. We would roll up the windows and sit there as long as we could take it.  The last one to exit the car would be the "winner".  

Not recommended but everybody survived.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 6, 2020)

1948, or there about--myself, brother and Robert became cigarette fiends.
Without funds, we could only pick them up on the street (curbside).
This behavior continued off-and-on for the summer.
Hmmm, good smokes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 6, 2020)

Allow me to join in this on, Jerry.

Does everyone remember when people stuck their gum to the undersides of restaurant tables?

Well this young toddler used to pick off whatever I could and... yes, I really did!

Mom said she had to keep an extra special close-eye on me just because!


----------



## jerry old (Nov 6, 2020)

``Forgot about that Aung Marg, all that good chewing, plus sticking in on bedpost at night
You should have offered Mom a chew.


----------

